# smelly wind



## leekerwen

Help my puppy stinks her farts are lethal, I changed her from Happy Dog (stinky farts and i didnt think it was doing anything for her ) to Acana puppy / junior about 3 weeks ago, she does look good on it, she's filled out and her coat looks in better condition, I have been adding a little sweet potato to her food as her poops are occasionally a bit soft , I feed her half the manufacturers daily amount as there's no way she could eat the amount they recommend ( American x toy), can anyone recommend a less gassy kibble or is she just going to be a stinky poo lol, x


----------



## emjon123

I can honestly say I have never had a problem with Bailey in that department! I feed her on Lily's Kitchen kibble with a spoonful of their wet food put through it too. I order on line and the delivery is really fast and free over a certain amount. There are no suppliers of it near me.


----------



## Tinman

Barking heads is also a good quality popular dry food.
I can honestly say my two never fart - and if they do I never smell anything....


----------



## leekerwen

I might change her food after this bag of Acana might be a while though I bought a 12kg bag !!!, just have to put up with her farts lol, x


----------



## Lindor

I guess it just doesn't go well with her. Maggie ate it as a pup and never farted.


----------



## 2ndhandgal

After a fair few dogs I don't believe there is a perfect food out there - it is a case of finding the right food which suits each dog so maybe try something else when you have got near the end of this bag.


----------



## leekerwen

I think "fart"is a great word, sounds very expressive lol x


----------



## wellerfeller

I would try reducing her food slightly. If the system is overloaded with food ( easy done on manufacturers guidelines) the system struggles to cope and so the food is rushed through the system without being properly digested. My sisters bull dog puppy had exactly the same problem on Acana as the amounts were huge!! So I would reduce amounts and perhaps add some natural yoghurt.


----------



## leekerwen

I did reduce it by less than half the recommended amount as the portions we're huge, I will try reducing it slightly more and add some natural yoghurt, thank you x


----------



## caz3

Harley doesn't really fart but I've noticed if I give him chews he does ,he is on James well beloved which agrees with him but I think it is just about finding one that agrees with your own dog which can be quite tricky !!its a minefield out there regarding dog food xxx


----------

